# white smoke from exhaust -loss of compression



## skyrider20 (Aug 18, 2007)

I recently replaced the valve cover gasket on my son's 95 200sx. I was amazed at all the sludge and baked chunks of carbon, but unfortunately couldn't resist trying to clean it up. I probably knocked some crud into the valve train, because not long afterward, the car began to billow white smoke and lose compression for a few seconds after driving for 10 minutes or so. I changed the oil and used gunk motor flush, but it still smokes and loses compression, but not all the time; there is no water or foreign substance in the oil. If I start it cold and "baby" it, the compression is fine and no smoke for awhile. My mechanic did a compression test and says all cylinders are 180. The mechanic now says that he thinks there's a tube missing that connects inside the valve cover that could be causing this problem. Can anyone relate or shed some light on this?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like a head gasket to me.I do not think there is a tube that carries water inside the cam cover. I do not have GA experience on this issue, but the similar KA in my truck does not have one.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

white smoke means coolant is being burned, head gasket most likely considering the loss in compression.


----------

